
Meebo’s Jen: How to Find Hard-to-Find Talent - naish
http://gigaom.com/2008/07/05/meebos-jen-how-to-find-hard-to-find-talent/
======
ardit33
good article, and Meebo seems reasonable on how they try to get talent, BUT,
they are using C/C++ for server side development. Of course they are going
have to have hard time finding decent talent for it, it is their choice of
technology that is limiting them.

<http://www.meebo.com/jobs/server/>

~~~
npm
It could be like the Python paradox switched around. Now that Python is the
language du jour, it may be that choosing C/C++ for the server side
development is only attracting the people that are really good with C/C++.
Admittedly, it would take a certain kind of personality to work on a webapp
with a C backend. Perhaps this is an asset.

